# iTunes startet immer von selbst - Nervig



## Darth (15. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die aktuelle iTunes Version installiert und ein iPad 1 mit iOS 5.0.1 im WLAN eingebunden.
Das ganze läuft bei mir unter Windows 7 64 Bit und macht seit dem letzten Update das mit iOS 5 kam Probleme...

Und zwar öffnet sich iTunes alle Nase lang (meist so 10 Minuten) von selbst...
Ein wenig Googeln hat mir zwar meist dieEin wenig stöbern bei Google brachte meist den Hinweis, dass es an einem Programm liegen kann das auf iTunes zugreift...

Nun habe ich nicht wirklich viel Installiert, meist Spiele, dazu dann meine G19-Tastatur mit der Software sowie halt Mediamonkey und VLC als Medienprogramme.

Wenn ich alle Programme schließe, auch die für die Tastatur, sogar auf der Tastatur die Apps beende die mit Medien zu tun haben so dass nurnoch die Uhr und die Systemleistung laufen, startet iTunes trotzdem von selbst...
Ich habe nun keine Ahnung was es noch sein kann, möchte iTunes aber nicht deinstallieren da ich damit mein iPad auf mein NAS sichere...

Das ganze nervt halt besonders beim Spielen wenn man alle 10 Minuten auf den Desktop geholt wird...

Gruss,
Michael


----------



## Scroll (15. November 2011)

schau mal ob du irgendwas von apple inc. im systemstart drin hast wenn dein pc hochfahrt. falls im systemstart nichts enthalten ist weis ichs leider auch nicht, ware aber so meine vermutung.

mfg


----------



## tarnari (18. Januar 2012)

Ich bin vor kurzem von Windows Vista auf 7 umgestiegen und hab nun genau das gleiche Problem. Es öffnet sich zwar nicht von selbst, wenn ich es nicht erstmalig selbst gestartet habe. Allerdings lässt es sich nicht wirklich wieder schließen.
Öffne ich einmal Itunes und schließe es auf normalem Wege, dann öffnet es sich innerhalb von Sekunden wieder von selber. Nun kann ich wenn ich lustig bin, die ganze Zeit Itunes neu schließen, weil es immer weider aufgeht. Das lässt sich bisher nur verhindern, indem ich über den Taskmanager den Prozess beende...

Hat jemand inzwischen einen Rat woran das liegen kann?
Wenn ich im Systemstart nachschaue gibt es dort nur ein "Apple Push". Damit kann ich aber neschd anfangen und ich traue mich nicht recht den Dienst zu deaktivieren.
Kennt jemand diesen Dienst. Über Google hab ich nicht wirklich viel rausbekommen...


----------



## insekt (23. Januar 2012)

Habe bei mir das gleiche Problem mit iPad, seit dem Upgrade auf iOS 5. Könnte mir vorstellen, es liegt an dem iCloud zeug, bzw. Synchronisation über WLan, dass das iPad quasi nen Polling Signal aussendet um zu gucken ob irgendwo ein iTunes da ist mit dem es sich synchen kann und dann geht beim User iTunes auf. (Vermutlich gibts da nen Hintergrundprozess)


----------



## tarnari (26. Januar 2012)

Ich hab n altes Iphone 3G. Soweit ich weiß, unterstützt es gar kein Wifi-Sync, da es kein iOS 5 nutzen kann. Im Verdacht hab ich das allerdings auch.


----------

